# HP8850/9180 replaceent?



## Jddolbee (Mar 29, 2010)

From what I have seen on this forum and others, the HP 885' and HP918' printers were considered excellent photo printers for high end (non pro) printers. From the HP website, it appears that both have been discontinued. Does HP have a new photoprinter in the $5''-7'' range? What is there replacement for these 2 printers?

I've had poor luck with Epson printers so far, and am looking for an alternative to the Epson 288'? Any suggestions?

Thanks

jim


----------



## Jim Miller (Mar 29, 2010)

B918' is discontinued but the 885' is the lower cost replacement for it with slightly fewer features, e.g., no ethernet, no on printer menus.

good luck

jim


----------



## happycranker (Mar 30, 2010)

There are a few people like me who use Epson 38'' and now 388' and are very happy, but this model is in a different price point to the 288'. You just need to control the batching of prints between matt and gloss, to get the most out of ink usage.


----------



## Jddolbee (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. 

B&H shows the HP885' as discontinued also. That's why I was wondering if anyone new what HP had coming in that pricie range since both the 885' and the 918' have be dc'd. 

I guess I'll have to break down and go with the Espons 388'.

jim


----------



## Jim Miller (Mar 30, 2010)

Hp website doesn't show discontinuation. This printer is less than a year old. 

Jim


----------



## Jddolbee (Mar 31, 2010)

All I can find on the HP website is support for the 885', i.e. manuals, ink, drivers, etc. It does not list the printer it self as current product. I tried the HP store, and got the same results. All the normal printer sources are showing used printers available, but no new ones. It looks to me like it has been dropped from there product line.

jim


----------



## happycranker (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello again, if you need any further info read Mikes comments about HP on http://theonlinephotographer.typepad.com/the_online_photographer/2'1'/'4/ezra-dyer.html 

I think I would rather have the Ferrari!


----------



## Jddolbee (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm partial to Purple myself.
jim


----------

